# Tiller vs side console vs center console



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

jfboothe said:


> I know from reading on here there has been much discussed on the pros and cons of the different steering options for a micro skiff. I have been working to convert my Crystal 16 from the original side console to a center console. The designer of the boat always envisioned the boat to be simple with a tiller. When I was building her and searching for a motor I found one that already had remote steering. Since to convert it to a tiller would cost as much or more than to keep the remote steering, I built a side console rather than a center console since it is a rather small boat. But it quickly became apparent the side console sucks.
> 
> With a side console, you are sitting low and off to the side so with any spray at all, I was soaked. When it was just me the boat was always leaning off to the right (no expensive adjustable trim tabs). I had no visibility forward when sitting that low and any bit off chop was extremely uncomfortable in the sitting position.
> 
> ...


Any photos that you can share wth us?


----------



## jfboothe (Dec 19, 2012)

I will get some uploaded soon.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

tillers are more fun to drive


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm biased but I say on any small light boat. Tiller all the way.

Leave the console and just mount a grab bar.

I have always thought tillers turned a bit further (sharper), may just be my imagination..... They react quicker I always like being able to go from one extreme to the other quickly (without spinning a wheel) when in the marsh/creek or avoiding rocks/oysters. Less maintenance. Less stuff to break. Looks way cleaner. Less people wanting/asking to drive with tiller....

Repeat.... I'm biased.

FYI I see tiller handles and linkage on eBay a lot, you may search there. I was actually looking to convert a 25 Yamaha that was a steal but set up as a remote motor.

Oh yeah..... and what sissorhands said x2


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Center console vs. side, I would always choose center. Standing vs. sitting, I choose standing. Standing, center provides the driest ride and the best visibility. As far as tiller vs. wheel, I've had both, and although I'm running a tiller now, I don't think it makes that much difference. A small console is very convenient and doesn't take up much more room than a grab bar. If the motor doesn't already have a tiller, a typical tiller installation probably costs more than or at least the same as hydraulic steering. Shifting without having to turn and reach is an advantage. If you already have a wheel, save money and hassle and stick with it.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Owned side and center consoles would choose side console. To me the center console is wasted space that just gets in the way. I have a tiller at the moment it's simple. Coming into the boat ramp with a current I often wish I had a steeing wheel.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Funny, I recently went from a center console to a side, and I love the side. Granted, my center was low enough that although I could drive standing, I always had to stoop a little. Also, I'm rarely in anything but fairly smooth conditions. 
But I'm a big fan of all the open cockpit space.

And I have to say, I had concerns about weight distribution since I'm 220 and fish alone at least half the time. I've been pleasantly surprised to find it's a non-issue, at least in my application. On plane, my weight to starboard nicely offsets the prop torque. Off plane, it lists, but the boat is narrow enough I can scoot 10" to port and pretty well level it out.


----------



## jfboothe (Dec 19, 2012)

I can tell from this thread and researching in the past that this is definitely a personal preference. I will say that the biggest improvement for me has been the ride. I love being able to stand up and see in front of me. I can take any chop or wakes better standing. I have storage and a place for my wife or fishing buddy to sit, lean back and relax. But the biggest unanticipated improvement was getting out of any spray. With the really low freeboard, any wind from starboard would throw the spray all over me sitting at the side console. Even trying to move over to the center wouldn't really help all that much. Now I am standing up and out of it.

The only downsides have been the mentioned space issue but I almost always had a cooler strapped down in the middle of the boat anyway to walk around and the CC doesn't take up that much more space. I still have plenty of room to walk around it and besides, I am either driving or on the front deck fishing. I'm never really stand in the middle of the boat. I am also sure that I added some weight (maybe 15-20lbs total) but it doesn't appear to have had much of an impact on speed or draft.

Everything is always a compromise but so far there really aren't any negatives but there are a lot of positives. Just thought I would share my experience. I am sure other people have their own feelings.


----------



## jfboothe (Dec 19, 2012)

Here a few pictures. The CC is only primed right now. I am planning a full repaint this fall. I also will be making the cushions, a seat behind the console as well as the long overdue poling platform.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

jfboothe said:


> Here a few pictures. The CC is only primed right now. I am planning a full repaint this fall. I also will be making the cushions, a seat behind the console as well as the long overdue poling platform.


Nice,
How did you do the wood on the console?

Back on topic, there is always the console off to the side. Not my boat, so I wonder what the pros and cons of this arrangement might be...


----------

